# New guidelines for target heart rate



## Sully (Apr 3, 2014)

Exercise affects men's, women's hearts differently: Study - CBS News

Bit of a long read, but there's some good stuff at about the half-way mark that pertains directly to most of us, especially anyone that tries to hit a specific heart rate when they do cardio. And the differences between men and women might be pertinent for your spouses or significant others.


----------

